# South Korean Zoo Abuse!



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Refer to video:

LiveLeak.com - South Korea Zoo Animal Abuse - Pairing A Bear With Lions

The only bear that was native to Africa was the Atlas bear that inhabited the Atlas mountain range. These have been extinct for over 2000 years. These guys even think its funny..sad. :whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I only watched the first bit and I thought that was appalling. Where do these people get off terrifying animals for no good reason! :bash:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This may sound strange but do u knw the actual story behind this video .... :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Poor bear was terrified, sad sad situation.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> This may sound strange but do u knw the actual story behind this video .... :whistling2:


Care to enlighten us with your wisdom as to why they'd put a bear in with two lions while they play silly sound effects and what sound's like 'humorous' comments by the person speaking?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

The only justification (if you can call it that) for that would be if they were in fact Asiatic lions and were being introduced as some kind of mixed species exhibit... but without knowing whats being said it's kind of difficult to say.

Either way it's a stupid idea, poor bear


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't, but if you speak Korean or know the story maybe some enlightenment would be good.



varanus87 said:


> This may sound strange but do u knw the actual story behind this video .... :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe they were hand raised for a reason ie parents died .... And as u stated u don't speak Korean so u don't knw if it humorous or not .... All introductions are traumatic but u have to start somewhere ... And if that lady has been hand raising it it will feel safest with here ... U must have see the vid with the lion cub the bear and the tiger that grow up together to keep each other company bet that was scary at first but they got on alright after a time .... Not saying its right but u don't knw jack about the reasons behind it .... Ursids are very notorious for being prone to Boredom so maybe they are poring these orphans together for a better future .... Who knws ...

Some random website that says live leak ... U probably thought u program cheaters was real right ...


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Come again?



varanus87 said:


> Maybe they were hand raised for a reason ie parents died .... And as u stated u don't speak Korean so u don't knw if it humorous or not .... All introductions are traumatic but u have to start somewhere ... And if that lady has been hand raising it it will feel safest with here ... U must have see the vid with the lion cub the bear and the tiger that grow up together to keep each other company bet that was scary at first but they got on alright after a time .... Not saying its right but u don't knw jack about the reasons behind it .... Ursids are very notorious for being prone to Boredom so maybe they are poring these orphans together for a better future .... Who knws ...
> 
> *Some random website that says live leak ... U probably thought u program cheaters was real right ...*


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Come again?


Did u read the other main part of the previous post ? :whistling2:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

The part's that were intelligible. 



varanus87 said:


> Did u read the other main part of the previous post ? :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> The part's that were intelligible.


Do go on ... Had experience working in a zoo have u ?? Or just a random knw it all .... :notworthy: like I said do go on ...


Do u think wen the ppl who first put ur animals in a viv ... That ur animals that u own wernt terrified ... Or still ard but that's ok right ?


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Lets look at this a little closer:

- If the bear is an orphan, and is intended to be kept for the duration of it's life, then why teach it to fear other species, namely lions and monkeys.
- If they intend to return the bear to the wild, why place it with an animal (lion) that it will never come across in the wild. The Asiatic lion range is very small, and very specific, and located just to the east of the mid-southern part of India.

As a zoo keeper yourself, do you place animals from different parts of the world in the same enclosure? I have never seen this done by the zoo's that i have visited. Just a question. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

varanus87 said:


> Do go on ... Had experience working in a zoo have u ?? Or just a random knw it all .... :notworthy: like I said do go on ...?


I think that is an unnecessary comment. His question was obviously "come again and explain the paragraph of your post that he had bolded".

Sorry, but I couldn't make sense of what you were saying either and he beat me to it to ask for an clearer sentence, so I was waiting for your reply, not your sarcasm.


----------



## MikeA (Oct 5, 2008)

Tormenting animals through glass is dispicable, but to let the bear go in with the lions for whatever reason is not justifiable at all. Zoos in my book are suppossed to help animals and not terrify them.:devil:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

That was heart breaking, very painful to watch


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Just watched this video and think it is absolutely disgusting!! They upset that poor animal for their own amusement. Then when it is older and attacks them they will wonder why!!! So upsetting!!


----------



## frazergibbs (Aug 9, 2013)

i wish this cub was an adult so it could rip her to shreds and then id laph and play silly sound efects


----------



## the wee dude (Jan 14, 2013)

That wasn't easy to watch, quite upsetting to see an animal so distressed and to hear people laughing when it yelps or falls over trying to run......not nice at all.


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

Some zoos are horrible.Is there not a law or anything like that


----------

